# Electric Pressure Cooker



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Bought my wife an Electric Pressure Cooker to cook meals in.

I'm already thinking Squirrel. :grin:

rockpile


----------



## GreenAcresChick (Aug 23, 2016)

Instant pot is something that never leaves my counter. It's actually running right now on the first step of making skyr


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I hope this works. I have use regular Pressure Cooker many times and did well.

rockpile


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

We just bought a started using a power pro. so far so good. I am still getting use to using it but I think I will 
enjoy it very much. Especially not needing to time it like my stove top pressure cooker.
I will still use the stove top ones as well I think they all have their uses


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Instant pot here. Yes, it never leaves the counter. Can even do perfect cheesecake in it.


----------



## GreenAcresChick (Aug 23, 2016)

I find instant pot a lot easier to use than manual pressure cooker. Of course it take a bit of adjustment but so worth jt. Btw, I prefer Instant Pot over Power Cooker since UP has stainless steel insert. I have a Bluetooth enabled one since we use it to pasterize goat milk. And I have made cheesecake in it before


----------

